# HO Drag Racing is Back



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

HO Drag Racing is Back!!!!!!!!!!! We are running HO drags every Friday starting 3/5 as well as our 1/24 $1.00 Bracket Nights. Racing starts around 7pm. Come on out and check it out!!! www.tsshobbies.com 734 487 8410


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome looking shop!


----------

